# Eclipse zeigt mir nicht vorhandene Methoden an



## Reality (20. Feb 2012)

Hi,
ich habe eclipse frisch unter Linux installiert und auch das neueste JDK eingerichtet. Die Sourcen habe ich auch runtergeladen und wenn ich auf eine Java-API-Klasse mit STRG anklicke, dann öffnet sie sich auch.
Was jedoch nicht funktioniert ist, dass mit die ganzen Methoden angzeigt werden, wenn ich Klassenname und dann einen Punkt mache. Das gilt sowohl für eigene als auch für die API-Klassen.

Wie kann ich das richtig einstellen?!

Danke im Voraus!

Reality


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (20. Feb 2012)

Reality hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> ich habe eclipse frisch unter Linux installiert
> ... wenn ich *Klassenname* und dann einen Punkt mache. Das gilt sowohl für eigene als auch für die API-Klassen.



Unter Linux habe ich Eclipse schon länger nicht benutzt.

Aber generell: nach einem Klassennamen und dem Punkt werden nur die statischen Methoden einer Klasse angezeigt (wenn es denn überhaupt welche gibt). Die Instanzmethoden kann Eclipse nur anzeigen, wenn du ein Objekt der Klasse angelegt hast.


----------



## Reality (20. Feb 2012)

Ja, beides geht nicht.
String.format wird z. B. nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (20. Feb 2012)

Guck doch mal in den Preferences nach... im Filter-Eingabefeld "complet" eingeben... habe allerdings noch nie erlebt, dass die Einstellungen dort falsch waren.


----------



## Reality (20. Feb 2012)

YEHA!!! Jetzt gehts! :-D
Keine Ahnung, weshalb das nicht aktiviert war. Vielleicht weil ich zuerst Eclipse Base und dann die Java-Erweiterung installiert habe.

Danke jedenfalls! 

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------

